# Where to buy??



## st3v3nz (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys... So i'm going to flush my tranny... i'm going for Amsoil gl4 or mt-90. But do you guys have to order it online to get them? I checked autozone but they didnt have it...

Please advise...


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

Amsoil yes

Redline....you can find in store...but not places like autozone...look for high performance or small motorsport shops


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

AMSOIL is like mothers milk to cars

No place around me carries it... gotta order it online.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

clarksongli said:


> Amsoil yes
> 
> Redline....you can find in store...but not places like autozone...look for high performance or small motorsport shops


We carry the Redline service kits -



*Link To All -*


----------

